# help, rusted and stripped brake caliper bolts!



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

i have a mkii (1992 8v) and i was going to do my brakes, bought the right rotors and pads and then i got the wheel off and looked at the caliper.. the caliper was fine but when i took a look at the bolt (the 6mm hex bolt that keeps the caliper in place) it was rusty and STRIPPED! .. now what do i do? i need help .. please .. i tried to get it off with an air gun but it was lik 30 degrees and the bolt was already stripped.. not just that but the rust was a bad factor too.. *sigh
if i have to i will drill it and get it out and go buy new ones but i need to if drilling it and crap will actually work and not damage anything.. 
p4c (the part that the socket is into is the part that is stripped and rusted)


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: help, rusted and stripped brake caliper bolts! (supavr6lover)*

Sometimes you can use a Torx bit of the next size up to loosen a hex socket. Try a T40 bit maybe? If that doesn't work, you're gonna need some penetrating lube and an extractor of some sort.


_Modified by phatvw at 2:52 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: help, rusted and stripped brake caliper bolts! (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Sometimes you can use a Torx bit of the next size up to loosen a hex socket. Try a T40 bit maybe? If that doesn't work, you're gonna need some penetrating lube and an extractor of some sort.

_Modified by phatvw at 2:52 PM 2-4-2008_

okay, ill give that a shot.. does weather have to play a factor in this? i heard rust is better to deal with in hott weather


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: help, rusted and stripped brake caliper bolts! (supavr6lover)*

anyone else have inputs?


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

nothin?


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

Use vice-grips (Use a blade to cut the rubber that covers the bolt if you can't get a grip on the bolt). Worked for me, then replace the rubber boot, caliper pin and bolt.
The bolt and caliper pin are most likely rusted together.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLI* »_Use vice-grips (Use a blade to cut the rubber that covers the bolt if you can't get a grip on the bolt). Worked for me, then replace the rubber boot, caliper pin and bolt.
The bolt and caliper pin are most likely rusted together.

thanks, im going to do it this weekend.. hopefully turns out great


----------

